# Single Row Corn Planters



## thcri RIP

I have been looking for a single row corn planter and had my hands on one.  But the seller at Ebay decided to avoid me so he could sell the planter this spring instead of last fall to get more money.  I wrote him many emails to make arrangements to pick up, he never answered back.  A month ago the planter was on Ebay again and I wrote to him and he blamed it on me and said I never emailed him.  I had proof of all emails yet but he denied getting them. But here is a brand I have never heard of but if it goes cheap would do me just fine.

Has anyone heard of this rig?            Ebay Sale Here.


murph


----------



## REDDOGTWO

It sure looks like it is in good shape, other than the hold in the hopper, but with plastic should be a simple fix.  Never heard of that brand before either.  

How much corn do you plan on planting?


----------



## thcri RIP

REDDOGTWO said:
			
		

> How much corn do you plan on planting?


 
In acres I can't tell you.  Alls I know is I planted a lot and it took my wife and me about 3 hours to hand plant.  I know I could do the same with a single planter in about 30 minutes.

murph


----------



## Glenn9643

Murph,

I've been using a manual planter similar to this:
http://www.amazon.com/Earthway-Precision-Garden-Seeder-1001-B/dp/B00002N66A

I use my tiller to get the garden ready and then use this to plant.


----------



## thcri RIP

Glenn,

You know that don't look half bad.  It is in-expensive and I don't think it will be too tough for my wife to push. .  

I wouldn't mind one of the JD Flex 71 but by the time you bid on one and then pay for the freight it gets kind of expensive for the amount I plant.

I think I will get one like yours.


murph


----------



## REDDOGTWO

The first year we were into gardening, I planted a couple of pounds using a planter like the earthway, it worked well providing that the soil was smooth. Now that we are planting twenty to thirty pounds of corn seed a year, we now use the matermacc. Along with the corn, it plants almost anything else in the garden. However at about four g's to start it is to expensive to use unless you are doing lots of planting.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Here is the picture that did not get added on the first post.


----------



## BoneheadNW

From Amazon:


> Note: assembly is not for the faint of heart and requires at least 20 minutes with a few basic tools to complete.


I have never seen that on Amazon before.  At least 20 minutes is not what I would consider "not for the faint of heart".  Hell, I spent 3 times that on one toy last Xmas eve!
Bonehead


----------



## thcri RIP

BoneheadNW said:
			
		

> From Amazon:
> 
> Hell, I spent 3 times that on one toy last Xmas eve!
> Bonehead


 

Bone,  I told you all you had to do was put batteries in?????


----------



## humor_me

REDDOGTWO said:
			
		

> Never heard of that brand before either.


 
Murph,
Here is a link to Burch:
http://www.burchmfg.net/index.html


----------



## humor_me

I guess I'm way too cheap to buy one of those Earthways.

The first time I planted corn, I really had a backache with all that stooping. So the second time (just after back surgery), I got smart and got a 40" piece of electrical conduit, cut the bottom at about 60 degrees so it has a point so you can open the ground and glued a j-box on the top for a hopper. I then glued a thick piece of tire tube over the hole with an X slit in it so I could drop seeds through with my thumb. Worked like a charm and no more stooping - for about $3.00. (sh!t, now you're gonna take my idea and get rich)  
I don't know how much corn you're going to plant, we planted 1/4 acre in no time flat.


----------



## Melensdad

I have a 2 row JD 71 Flexi Planter and it is too big for my needs.  I really only wanted a 1 row when I bought my planter.  Mine is fully restored and works great.  It has the optional fiberglass seed buckets.

I would sell *one* of the planter units for $350.  

The problem is any buyer would then have to build a 3pt hitch to mount it on because I will be keeping the 3pt mounting bracket and the other planter unit so I will have a 1 row corn planter.


----------

